# rsync und samba



## Benzol (29. November 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich versuche grade einen rsync-Befehl zu finden, mit dem sich von einer Windows-Netzwerkfreigabe die Daten lokal auf meinem Ubuntu-System syncen lässt.


```
rsync -ptgoDvPn smb://192.168.26.20/pmhd/ /home/mitarbeiter/Bilder/Passbilder
```

Wenn ich das auf diese Weise versuche, bekomme ich immer die Meldung 

```
ssh: Could not resolve hostname smb: Name or service not known
rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver]
rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(601) [Receiver=3.0.7]
```

Denke ich zu "einfach" oder muss ich das ganze über Umwege realisieren?


----------



## deepthroat (29. November 2010)

Hi.

rsync kann mit smb überhaupt nichts anfangen. Und SSH kann mit smb auch nichts anfangen.

Du müßtest erstmal auf dein Samba Share zugreifen können, also indem du es z.B. mountest. Dazu könntest du auch autofs einsetzen.

Gruß


----------

